# Anyone else cracking up over this banner?



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

For FMBG?? You will have to refresh alot to see it rotate around if you havent seen it already!!

Terris diapers are First Class, awesome!! You really should do as she says!

:LOL

Linky: http://www.fullmoonbabygear.com/auctionpics/FMBGsub.gif


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok, I have been around MDC long enough that I should know this, but what does FMBG stand for?


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Full Moon Baby Gear


----------



## bfcdapmamam (May 29, 2005)

Full Moon Baby Gear


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

If you are on high speed you can see the entire thing without refreshing.


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh, how very subtle! :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

feeling a bit woozy..did someone say BUY FMBG DIAPERS?! Must. go. now. I think I've been hypnotized...was it something in her ad?!







:LOL


----------



## beckyj (Apr 6, 2003)

Gotta love Terri!!... :LOL


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

Lol!!!


----------



## M2K (Sep 8, 2004)

I didn't even get it at first LOL I thought something was wrong with my internet


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

That banner rocks!!! Just like Terri's diapers!









Nada


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

LMAO I never noticed

link to banner so you dont have to refresh so much

http://www.fullmoonbabygear.com/auctionpics/FMBGsub.gif
(you may want to add it to the OP so people will see it)


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
feeling a bit woozy..did someone say BUY FMBG DIAPERS?! Must. go. now. I think I've been hypnotized...was it something in her ad?!







:LOL









:


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

:LOL very cute!!!!!!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

: That's awesome!!!!


----------



## carbphrek (May 22, 2003)

Love it. thanks for the pp who gave the link. I refreshed like 50 times and never got the ad.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

bwahahaaa!! that is hysterical!!


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

What a hoot! :LOL


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Has this been going on long? Is that why 90% of Eli's stash is FMBG?


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

:


----------



## candynut (Jun 18, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

I choked on my lunch the first time I saw that ...it's HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow..good thing her diapers work great. I just got my 1st fmbg yesterday. I washed it and dd pooped with 5 minutes. So I take it as a good sign from her


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Gently (Feb 25, 2005)

: Awwww, now I have to clean tea off my keyboard.

FMBG







sooo pretty!


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

what a funny mama, lol.

susie


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

How funny.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

now THAT is funny. :LOL


----------



## eden/averymum (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Stacey!

LMAO!

Sorry WHAMs, I don't even look at adds, I didn't even notice the banners, WTF? I dunno.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

That is hilarious....i wonder if she has had a rush of buyers since that went up!


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

it took me a while to put all the words together, but that's really cute! Terri ROCKS!


----------



## morgan80 (Sep 25, 2004)

thats super funny..I think I'm gonan try that I personally own lots of FMBG maybe this is why its so darn funny u just wannn buy em to support such a creative person u know ROTFLMAO


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

:


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh my! That has got to be the best banner I have ever seen! My dd doesn't need diapers and is using the potty regularly, but I want to buy more from FMBG now! :LOL


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

:LOL I







it! :LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

:


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Love it! :LOL


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Terri is a riot! I love that banner!!!!


----------

